# Pen blanks corner removers jig...!



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi peoples,

Following what I mention on a recent thread about saving fragile blanks in particular but, applicable to any pen blanks regardless if they are wood, acrylic or a combination on both, saving at the same time your tools from constant sharpening, by removing the square corner of the blanks before turning them.

This can also be and advantage to do in blanks that are going to be stabilized/harden as the amount of solution used is proportional to the volume of wood to stabilize so, taken those corners away, you will save hardener also.

The first jig was made using a piece of "bad" pine that I had laying around (cracks needed gluing) and a small piece of thin tempered metal, salvaged from an old copy machine, a couple of screws and a little time.

The second one is a improved version of the first one.  A bit safer and more effective if the blanks are not all the same thickness.  Both jigs were made to accommodate the 21mm square blanks that I cut as the preferred size.

The V groves were made in the bandsaw, I suggest that you do it on the table saw if you have one, as is a lot safer to do but if you have to use the bandsaw, be very careful and take it easy, the cut is a little tricky to do but, perfectly doable!

The rest is very much self-explanatory following the pics which some will contain some info to point out areas of interest!

Try to make one and put it in use, you will be amazed how much simpler and safer things will become, particularly with the fragile blanks and or very hard and splintery woods!

Good luck and enjoy...!:wink:

PS: I forgot to mention, this same jig works perfect with any table-saw too...!

Cheers
George


----------



## DJ2759 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Question*

Thanks for sharing, I have one question, would you drill the blank for the tube before cutting off the corners?
Thanks
DJ


----------



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2009)

DJ2759 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have one question, would you drill the blank for the tube before cutting off the corners?
> Thanks
> DJ



DJ,

I believe, that would be optional depending very much on the set up you have for drilling.  I drill my blanks on my drill jig on my bench press after the corners are out, then you can cut the blanks into the length you want and insert/glue the tubes in!

If the blanks are fragile, I certainly recommend the corners being cut before anything else is done to the blanks, otherwise you have the risk of squashing the blank with clamp, if the blank is just a bit oversize!

Like I said, is always advised to try it both way and stick with what works the best for you!

Cheers
George


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 17, 2009)

For my v block I used a v bit in my router table and used the fence to guide the wood. If you have to use a tablesaw, two sections can be cut with a 45 bevel on each and then just glue them together then trim to size. I dont have the nerve to try it on the band saw.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 17, 2009)

Good idea George. :biggrin:Thanks for that.
Of course, I assume that your bandsaw table doesn't tilt? My BSaw is too small to do like you have, so I just put the fence on the other side of the blade and tilt it to 45.:wink:


----------



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Good idea George. :biggrin:Thanks for that.
> Of course, I assume that your bandsaw table doesn't tilt? My BSaw is too small to do like you have, so I just put the fence on the other side of the blade and tilt it to 45.:wink:



Actually, both my bandsaws do tilt, the bigger one, originally a 14" is now modified to 16" using the same blade length (the one on the pics) has all sorts of adjustments, which I honestly believe they shouldn't have.  A bandsaw is one of the machines with the most adjustment points there is, a complicated process to set correctly and efficiently, when a good accurate cut is achieved, the last thing I want to do is move things around.

Table tilting and other variants are more trouble than is worth so, I set the machine to cut straight and square, them I make jigs to create the cuts I need, without altering anything previously set, apart from the fence and the head (blade guides).  This works well for me so, I stick with it!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

You know it's funny this here forum.  About 3 or 4 years ago there was a post on a similar jig by a gentleman, and the mean responses ran him out of this forum really quick.  

I was kind of shocked at the time because I thought it sounded like a really good idea for just the reason you state.  But man those people were mean to that poor guy.

Either way today I still think it's as good of an idea as it was back then, and if I had a bandsaw or tablesaw I'd consider making one of these jigs.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 17, 2009)

Why would someone not use a Router? I align my fence on my router with a 3/8" roundover bit. Turns perfectly round blanks in no time!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> Why would someone not use a Router? I align my fence on my router with a 3/8" roundover bit. Turns perfectly round blanks in no time!


 
What is your method of holding the blank while rounding?


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, I'd thought about making something similar to cut blanks hexagonal, rather than octagonal, so they would center up easily in a 3-jaw chuck for drilling on the lathe.  Since I now have a 4-jaw on the way, I filed the idea it away under things I might run into a use for later.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> Why would someone not use a Router? I align my fence on my router with a 3/8" roundover bit. Turns perfectly round blanks in no time!



Fred, you beat me to the punch.  Why not use the router table if you have one?  You just push the blank through with a push block and you can use either a roundover bit or a 45* chamfer bit.  Problem with me is, I use my router table to hold the lathe, LOL...I need a bigger shop. :frown:
The posted solution is a good one for use on the bandsaw.  One could do a similar thing with the tablesaw and not have to mess with tilting the blade.  All great ideas worth considering.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 17, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> What is your method of holding the blank while rounding?


 
A push stick that looks like a handsaw handle to push it through and one of those push blocks that come with a Jointer to hold it flat to the surface. I don't have pictures right now but if you can't visualize what I am trying to say, I will take some and upload them later.

Let me know if you need them. Unfortunately work gets in the way.......I wish I was home all the time!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 17, 2009)

dustmaker said:


> Fred, you beat me to the punch. Why not use the router table if you have one? You just push the blank through with a push block and you can use either a roundover bit or a 45* chamfer bit. Problem with me is, I use my router table to hold the lathe, LOL...I need a bigger shop. :frown:
> The posted solution is a good one for use on the bandsaw. One could do a similar thing with the tablesaw and not have to mess with tilting the blade. All great ideas worth considering.


 
Router is how I do all my rounding. Sure, it takes the "fun" out of rounding over blanks but I can benefit from the time savings of doing it my way.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi George,
That is a great fixture you've invented.  I just had to drop everything and make one.  I'll post a photo when the glue sets up enough to remove the clamps.
I was using a hand screw and the disc sander to knock the corners off but was concerned about heat generated especially on resin blanks.  Great improvement using the band saw.
Would you mind if I post this link on the Paradise forum for all the nice folks over there?  Thanks George.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 17, 2009)

*Walnut Octagon Fixture*

George, I finished the fixture. I had this piece of walnut with a large knot in it, perfect for this little job. The grooves were cut with a large "V" groove bit on the router table. Hardware is all knock-down that I had sitting around. I added a second clamp to hold longer blanks. Thanks for the idea.










With a little care I think this fixture could be use to cut Octagonal pieces for tool handles, etc.
Thanks again George.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2009)

Larry, that is a first class jig.  Nice work!


----------



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2009)

Larry in Harrow said:


> Hi George,
> That is a great fixture you've invented.  I just had to drop everything and make one.  I'll post a photo when the glue sets up enough to remove the clamps.
> I was using a hand screw and the disc sander to knock the corners off but was concerned about heat generated especially on resin blanks.  Great improvement using the band saw.
> *Would you mind if I post this link on the Paradise forum for all the nice folks over there?*  Thanks George.



Larry,

I don't think that I invented it, I may have done or used something slightly different, but I would find hard to believe that many other people haven't done something identical for this same purpose.  In any way, I believe the idea is good, regardless of who invented it, I'm just sharing what I did with everyone, being very aware that this will be help and resolve some people problems with the removal of those square corners on the pen blanks before they go into the lathe.

You are most welcome to post this thread where ever you feel like, I made reference to this same jig, a few times on the Paradise forum but never a dedicated thread of it with pics and making info.

Well, you certainly didn't lose any time did you...?
A very well made jig you got there, doing the same thing but with a different locking in place blank technique and materials, nice...!:biggrin:

How many more ways can this cat be skinned...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Oldwagon (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is one.http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0276  .


----------



## robutacion (Dec 17, 2009)

Oldwagon said:


> Here is one.http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0276  .



Yeah...! I thought so...! but that one hasn't have anything to hold the blank in position and to stop it to move and, do one of many things including, getting jammed between the blade and the jig, by slight rotation/twist!

Not bad but, I still like mine better...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## intillzah (Dec 18, 2009)

Not the most elegant solution, but it's made out of what I had lying around:


----------



## robutacion (Dec 19, 2009)

intillzah said:


> Not the most elegant solution, but it's made out of what I had lying around:



Nothing wrong with your solution either...!

I never had any doubt that would be many other people with jigs made for this same purpose and that is great, the point that I was making when I decided to show what I had was, first to make so many other people that didn't know what to do to solve this kind of problem, become aware that there is a solution and comes in lots of different shapes and sizes...!:biggrin:, the second was, to make those with the jigs to come out and show what they have, this will help considerably those wanting to make one, by giving them not only one but, many possibles ways to make the jig.  These sort of choices are important when one is limited to what they have available to them, giving them also an opportunity to choose the one they fell will most suit them, with and for the equipment they have!:wink:

Thanks for sharing, lets hope we get a few more ways to get that cat skinned!

Cheers
George


----------

